# changer rapidement les thèmes mac OS SL



## drake94 (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir, 
Voila, je sais que ça revient de temps en temps mais, je suis un peu las du theme de Snow Leopard et j'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez une application efficace permettant de changer la barre menue, le dock ou des couleur du Finder, rapidement et GRATUITEMENT...

ba oui, je suis pour le changement mais avant tout parce que j'y passe beaucoup de temps et trop a travailler.

Merci pour vos réponses ou redirections

PS : a défaut de ne pas en connaitre de gratuites, citez des apps...je verrais bien shareware.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2010)

Ben le forum customisation eut été plus approprié pour poster ton message :rateau:
Si tu le parcours, tu trouveras peut être la réponse à ta question


----------



## drake94 (28 Octobre 2010)

A mais oui tiens je ne l'avais jamais remarqué celui la il doit etre récent...


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Pas spécialement récent, non. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Customisation". Et hop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Non il n'existe pas pour l'instant un logiciel capable de faire cela, par contre des installateurs sont fournis pour beaucoup de thèmes.


----------



## drake94 (28 Octobre 2010)

qu'est ce que tu veux dire par "installateurs"? Tu m'interesses


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2010)

De mémoire, Caesar for Snow Leopard était fourni avec installateur/désinstallateur.

Tu peux fouiller ici : http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/themeosx/


----------

